# Last Halloween



## jlogue (Jan 4, 2018)

Sooo, technically I am an OLD member to the forum but haven't been on in quite some time. We will be moving from our house next May, so this will be my last Halloween in this home. What I am looking for in some ideas for this year's party theme. 
Although I still decorate for the season, I haven't had a party in this house. I normally have party/decor themes planned a couple of years in advance so I can collect what I need little by little. This will be my last hurrah for some time and in the end I will be selling 95% of my decor. It's a mixture of sadness and excitement. I will be getting rid of old friends and hopefully in a couple of years start to make some new ones. 

I've done traditional graveyard, Egyptian themes, Madness of Alice in Wonderland, Haunted Mansion. I've got smoke machines, some tombstones (although they could use some clean up), talking bucky's, snakes, bats, crystal balls, projectors, zombies torsos, torches etc and some gemmys animatronics, stirring witches, mummies and some decor odds and ends.

Any ideas where I can go with this? Not only is this year my last for some time, its a banner year. Halloween is on a Saturday and a full moon! I really want it to be epic. Any thoughts would be helpful, I am open to anything. I am open to some builds, but wanna really work with what I've got instead of spending a ton on new stuff that I will have to let go of. I know this group is swimming with creativity and imagination. Can't wait to see what suggestions ya'll come up with.


----------



## ZombieBride (May 14, 2018)

You could turn your inside house into the Haunted Mansion, which sounds like the easiest. Then whatever you have the most of leftover (Egypt, Alice) outside. Maybe make up some funny or scary fortunes and ask a friend to be a gypsy who gives guests their fortunes when they arrive.

You could also do a different theme in each room, with traditional graveyard outside.

It sounds like you will be spending time with your guests, and if you are moving far away probably extra time. Consider that in your event plan. 

Also think about where inside and outside your guests will congregate (kitchen, back porch), and put your best pieces in good view of those areas. 

Good luck JLo, let us know what you decide to do!
ZB


----------



## JR_Ferreri (Jun 24, 2020)

I’ve done different parts of my house in different themes, like rooms in a haunt.

One year I did my staircase as a rough hewn rocky passage (with black lights), workshop as a mad scientist’s lab, my basement as a dungeon with torches on the walls. I spent a month scavenging numerous appliance boxes and painting stone walls on them.

I even made a guillotine, stocks and shackles out of corrugated cardboard. The goal was to decorate for the price of a few gallons of cheap paint, a roll or two of Duc Tape and a bag of hot glue.


----------



## jlogue (Jan 4, 2018)

These are some great ideas. I don't know what will happen with Halloween and COVID as far a party will actually happen or not. But I have decided that I will use the projectors and work on an image on the house and use what I have in different rooms if we actually have a party. I really like the idea of making themed rooms too. You guys got my mind running. I need to finish taking inventory of what I have and what I will be able to use for this year. I will update once I figure out I will update the post. Thanks guys!!


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

When you say it will be a party, are you talking about a costume party, a party for kids, mixed ages, for a specific group or gathering?
Do you do costumes yourself?
With a full moon, and the Saturday, I think I might consider something with werewolves.
Maybe follow a movie like Young Frankenstein, Beetlejuice, or...
Using a movie theme, ask guests to dress as characters from your chosen movie, maybe add movie posters for that movie, and you could show the movie as part of the evening's entertainment.


----------

